# Hong Kong, concretely vertical



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Time for a new thread on my adopted hometown. Love this place. Much higher res version are available on my flickr site. I will add a few photos from flickr every day.

The Western part of Hong Kong island, my favorite part.


IFC2 > SUNSET by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Stonecutters bridge


Become One by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

IFC1 & 2








[/url]
SCRAPING SCRAPERS by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr[/IMG]

Rare clean Summer skies over Victoria harbor


THIS ONE GOES OUT TO THE PLACE I LEFT BEHIND by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei, one of the more atmospheric hoods in Hong Kong


Where fortunes are told by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

IFC2 performing a disappearing act


Rain down, rain down by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Typical grey winter nights, Kowloon with ICC


Zicht op Hong Kong by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Infrastructure Hong Kong style


CLOCKWORK HONG KONG by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Heritage 1881, a hotel plus new shopping center for cruise tourists.


UH OH OVERFLOW by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Bank of China. 


OVER THE TOP by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Lasers over Hong Kong.


Giant Laser beams by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

The red light of Wanchai


THE RED LIGHT OF WANCHAI by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Mass storage


La Pedrera, the Stone Quarry by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Stormy season


THE STORM by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Stormy season part II


PACKED LIKE SARDINES IN A CRUSHED TIN BOX PART II, TYPHOON SEASON by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Elevated road on Hk island

I SEE IFC by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

A view towards Lippo Center


5) MTR ADMIRALTY: DISAPPEAR by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


ICC and a storm


THE STORM, THE END OF MY CAMERA by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those photos are totally great, Ribarca


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent pics


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx Cardiff and Christos!

A few more.

Transition between mid-levels and lower Hong Kong.


CLIMBING UP THE STAIRS by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

ICC in front of Hong Kong island


A tale of two skylines by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Living next to a road


Aire acondicionado by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Characteristic housing estates


THE CURVE by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of central HK


Towers in the night by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Smog over concrete in Kowloon


TRY NOT TO BREATHE by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

A view towards admiralty


5) MTR ADMIRALTY: DISAPPEAR by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Piece of heaven for a skyscraper lover


----------



## beanhead4529 (Aug 11, 2007)

absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Pure skyscraper p0rn


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

again SUPERB pictures (like always) by Ribarca!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx a lot Patrick Highrise, skybean, beanhead and andre_idol. I'm moving back to HK in a short while. I will be adding much more here!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Good news then (you moving back to HK and making great pictures for us   )

PS how's your website for maybe buying some pics??


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Great thread!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ Good news then (you moving back to HK and making great pictures for us   )
> 
> PS how's your website for maybe buying some pics??


:cheers: My site is online now, xavibarca.com

Thx for the comments!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

A few more.

A polluted winter evening.


BAD CHEMISTRY by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

The exhibition center


BLUE HOUR EXHIBITION by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Central HK


The color of the night. by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Bank of China


WELL YOU KNOW GREY IS MY FAVORITE COLOR by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

An old pawn shop


GREY IS MY FAVORITE COLOR by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Sea of concrete


Mar de hormigón, Sea of concrete by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Breaking through


BREAKING THROUGH by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Social housing of the past


TIME FLIES BY by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

The snake


ELEVATION IV. HONG KONG, THE RIDE by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Inner courtyards, the plane shape.


Photogenic Planet and the plane by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

City behind hill


CITY BEHIND HILL by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Sky over Hong Kong


WAKING UP NEVER EASY by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Lai King


28 Days later by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Rush hour around IFC1&2


Rush hour by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

City of fog


CITY OF FOG by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Tsuen Wan


1) MTR TSUEN WAN: STORMY TSUEN WAN by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

A typical HK island view


THE SUN ALWAYS SHINES AFTER THE RAIN by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Sun-Yat Sen


Sun Yat-Sen towering over Hong Kong by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Shek Kip Mei


6) MTR SHEK KIP MEI: THE OFFERING (High resolution) by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

Light in the dark


Light in the dark by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr

The sunrise


SHINE, ON ICC by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

great thread :>


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Brilliant pictures!

Even though Hong Kong is different to British Cities in every possible way, I can't help but sense a touch of Britishness about it. It must be the road markings.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

so beautiful! wanna go there again


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

You are the best Ribarca!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx a lot for the comments. I wish Ikiller!

I will be adding lots of photos from my flickr site still and am making some new shots.

It's summer in HK=clean skies!!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

A few fresh images:


An old corner of Hong Kong.


An old corner of Hong Kong by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


Stonecutters bridge with Kowloon and Hong Kong island in the background


Making an entrance by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


Driveway through scrapers.


WHEN THE NIGHT BECOMES THE DAY by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


The road to IFC2


The night is yours alone by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


AIG and BOC


I'm cooler than you by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

amazing pictures . 

can't wait to visit hong kong for the first time


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Linguine!

Construction never stops in the city. In the foreground a typical elevated highway across the water. The construction takes place on the runway of the old Kai Tak airport. A cruise terminal is being built here.


Elementary Hong Kong by xavibarca, on Flickr


A massive tropical storm has just passed leaving this fog over the city.


Fog by xavibarca, on Flickr


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

stunning :drool:


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Paperbird (Nov 1, 2011)

These photos are amazing! You are very talented.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Such magical photos for a such magical city! Amazing work, Ribarca! I'm just here enjoying each one of the pics! I wish to visit HK someday!

P.S. Just out of curiosity: are still many British expats living in the city? What's their profile?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnificent!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for your comments people:cheers:.



Yuri S Andrade said:


> Such magical photos for a such magical city! Amazing work, Ribarca! I'm just here enjoying each one of the pics! I wish to visit HK someday!
> 
> P.S. Just out of curiosity: are still many British expats living in the city? What's their profile?


Thanks:cheers:. Hong Kong is one of those places you really have to visit once. Like all the great cities in the world it's very distinctive.

It's not easy to get a work visa in HK even for the British these days. As a result there seem to be less Brits than before. An estimate I read is of 20,000 but it's not clear how many are British Chinese. A lot of them work in finance.

There are also large communities of continental Europeans (e.g. French, Dutch) and Americans in Hong Kong and many Australians as well. There are a lot of Canadians, but my guess is that a lot are (HK) Chinese Canadians who returned from Canada.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

ICC caught in a storm.


The melting of ICC by xavibarca, on Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

A fresh pair of images.

1) A rare lowrise with the more common tower blocks in the bakground.


The Resistance by xavibarca, on Flickr


2) Space is scarce. Tower flats on the slopes of hills are common.


Living on the edge Pt1 by xavibarca, on Flickr


3) A rare old building is being restaurated. Bamboo scaffoldings are used even for very tall buildings.


Preserving Hong Kong by xavibarca, on Flickr


4) An old neigboorhood with a "skyscraperwall" looming in the background.


Class society by xavibarca, on Flickr


5) A vintage Hong Kong corner building housing a restaurant.


A slice of char siu by xavibarca, on Flickr


6) Some vintage 80's architecture so typical for the city. As are the elevated walkways.


80's mix. by xavibarca, on Flickr


7) The new Central Government offices building at night.



Hong Kong Central government offices by xavibarca, on Flickr


8) The old roofscape of Hong Kong at night.



The old roof of Hong Kong by xavibarca, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Like your foto's and style very much.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you Dutchal!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

OMG!!! I just discovered this thread! Incredible quality pictures. Those skyscrapers in the myst are amazing...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Filandon said:


> OMG!!! I just discovered this thread! Incredible quality pictures. Those skyscrapers in the myst are amazing...


Thank you Filandon!

The day with the mist was a special one. I was lucky to be on the Peak as those days are so rare.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> ICC caught in a storm.
> 
> 
> The melting of ICC by xavibarca, on Flickr



marvelous shot...kay:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

amazing, stunning, phenomenal etc.


----------

